# The Suspect Cow Hunt



## Bob L. (Jan 11, 2015)

This suspect cow was shot with the 264 and 120ttsx. Had a good time with dad in NV.


----------



## Idratherbehunting (Jul 17, 2013)

Love that festive Christmas camo!


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Idratherbehunting said:


> Love that festive Christmas camo!


I couldn't agree more! It just wouldn't be a Bob L posting without him sitting behind a dead animal of some sort in that awesome sweater! Bob - what's the story behind the sweater?


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Young and tasty!


-DallanC


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

Way to go Bob! I 'suspect' that the little TTSX traveling Mach 10 did a pretty nice job.----SS


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

Bob, your grandma called. She want to know if you've seen her Christmas sweater. :grin:

Seriously though, congrats. Good work.


----------



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

I honestly hadn't noticed the sweater. Awesome! Wool?


----------



## Bob L. (Jan 11, 2015)

CPAjeff said:


> I couldn't agree more! It just wouldn't be a Bob L posting without him sitting behind a dead animal of some sort in that awesome sweater! Bob - what's the story behind the sweater?


My dad got me the sweater as a Christmas gift a few years back and and I think he was genuine with the gift ( like he didn't think it was an ugly Christmas sweater). When I opened it, I chuckled and was like, "Thanks for the ugly Christmas sweater"

But then....... It carries the mojo, the sweater is the real deal, it is my lucky hunting sweater and have glassed and killed lots of critters with it. Everyone knows about the lucky sweater. I have a decent amount of pics with animals I have helped kill with the sweater on. "the lucky sweater strikes again".

Merry Christmas


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

I don't know what I like the best, the elk or the sweater.

.


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

Hey Goob, maybe if we ask nicely he'll lend us that sweater next season.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

*borrow Bob L.'s sweater*



johnnycake said:


> Hey Goob, maybe if we ask nicely he'll lens us that sweater next season.


Next season? From what I'm reading in the Firearms and Reloading section I'll probably die of lead poisoning before then.

.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

wyogoob said:


> Next season? From what I'm reading in the Firearms and Reloading section I'll probably die of lead poisoning before then.
> 
> .


I think we've all got a fairly good handle on your diet, from all the processed meat pictures you post every other day. I think with all the preservatives in your system, you'll outlive the rest of us by a wide margin. :mrgreen:

-DallanC


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

DallanC said:


> I think we've all got a fairly good handle on your diet, from all the processed meat pictures you post every other day. I think with all the preservatives in your system, you'll outlive the rest of us by a wide margin. :mrgreen:
> 
> -DallanC


<<The year 2099>>
"Mr. Goob, today you are officially the oldest man in the world. What is your secret?"

"Well, all I can figures is it must be the amesphos powder interacting with the lead fragments in my signature ptarmigan liver and speedgoat testicle bratwursts, available at a Wal-Mart near you for $56.77/lbs."


----------



## ZEKESMAN (Sep 14, 2007)

Bob L. said:


> This suspect cow was shot with the 264 and 120ttsx. Had a good time with dad in NV.


Bob I suspect you can't be telling the truth. If you don;t use at least a 300 with 250grain slugs even those calves dont die.


----------

